# Cornwall Meet?



## boskysquelch (Mar 17, 2006)

no?  


okay then.


----------



## moon (Mar 17, 2006)

Sheddy has the details of my next trip..


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Mar 17, 2006)

Nah.  Let's not.


----------



## moon (Mar 18, 2006)

suit yourself...i was only intending to meet up with sheddy anyway


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Mar 18, 2006)

Ahh..  cross-post, moon!

You can come to my house...  Just don't tell that Bosky geezer.   

...actually - who's got the best heating at the moment?


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 18, 2006)

Do we really have to?


----------



## Derian (Mar 18, 2006)

.


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Mar 18, 2006)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> Do we really have to?


It's a small town.  It's difficult to avoid each other...


----------



## moon (Mar 18, 2006)

I wont bring any jerk chicken either  

or seasoning for your vegetables bb

and I'm not going drinking with you lot ever again


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Mar 18, 2006)

moon said:
			
		

> and I'm not going drinking with you lot ever again


You're only saying that cos it's your round.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 18, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> .




reaaaaaaaaaally?

oh well.

thought not.


----------



## Derian (Mar 18, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> reaaaaaaaaaally?
> 
> oh well.
> 
> thought not.



 Got lost in wrong forum


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 18, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Got lost in wrong forum



yeah that's what they ALL say to meh eventually.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 18, 2006)

Backatcha Bandit said:
			
		

> ...actually - who's got the best heating at the moment?



me me me, a little man came round and sorted mine. Whoooooosh a blur he was nipping round the place bleeding me radiators and tinkering with me pump.


----------



## Derian (Mar 18, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> yeah that's what they ALL say to meh eventually.



  

Might get as far as brizzle at the end of March though


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 18, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Might get as far as brizzle at the end of March though




mmm...brizzle isn't in Cornwall<<<that may come as a surprise to some Here!  


:cocks head to one side: sooooo watchadoin UP there then?


----------



## Derian (Mar 18, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> mmm...brizzle isn't in Cornwall<<<that may come as a surprise to some Here!
> 
> 
> :cocks head to one side: sooooo watchadoin UP there then?



I know that   

Prolly meeting cyberfairy


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 18, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> <snips_blonde_bits>...Prolly meeting cyberfairy



been there, done that, eaten the pies!  

btw that's not brizzle thartz Buth!  

not her fault...she's got lully eyes mind...*sighs.


----------



## Derian (Mar 18, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> been there, done that, eaten the pies!
> 
> btw that's not brizzle thartz Buth!
> 
> not her fault...she's got lully eyes mind...*sighs.



True. But I think a brizzle summat might come into it


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 18, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> True. But I think a brizzle summat might come into it



I'm sure you will have a lovely time,


----------



## Derian (Mar 18, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> I'm sure you will have a lovely time,



<slaps self for derailing thread>


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 18, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> <slaps self for derailing thread>



nah!   you aren't derailing a Thread that never get's to noooooooooowhere...itza bit of a standing joke* down here..  

*as is my contribution to Brizzle!


----------



## Derian (Mar 18, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> nah!   you aren't derailing a Thread that never get's to noooooooooowhere...itza bit of a standing joke* down here..
> 
> *as is my contribution to Brizzle!




I haven't been to Cornwall for about 3 years  I miss Pz and St Ives


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 18, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> I haven't been to Cornwall for about 3 years  I miss Pz and St Ives



I haven't been to Bristol for about 5 months and I don't miss it AT ALL!  

I might go look at the sea in a minute.


----------



## Derian (Mar 18, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> I haven't been to Bristol for about 5 months and I don't miss it AT ALL!
> 
> I might go look at the sea in a minute.



Rub it in whydontcha


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 18, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Rub it in whydontcha



resists temptation to introduce an actress and a bishop in the convo.  

now what shall I hope for? ..crashing waves over the Prom or the tide out for a stroll amongst the rock pools?..


----------



## Derian (Mar 18, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> resists temptation to introduce an actress and a bishop in the convo.
> 
> now what shall I hope for? ..crashing waves over the Prom or the tide out for a stroll amongst the rock pools?..



Stroll down to the art gallery if it's still there


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 18, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Stroll down to the art gallery if it's still there



Newlyn is shut for "development"...Penlee is haffing some naff "sensory garden" built...waste of monies both! grrrrrr

and I've misp(l)aced my _muse_ agin.


----------



## Derian (Mar 18, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> Newlyn is shut for "development"...Penlee is haffing some naff "sensory garden" built...waste of monies both! grrrrrr
> 
> and I've misp(l)aced my _muse_ agin.




Wtf is a 'sensory garden'   

Don't like musels  Orrible little creatures


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 18, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Don't like musels  Orrible little creatures



eat'em up yum_yum   

a sensory garden is where you offer blind people the oppurtunity to work out the difference beween gorse or japanese knot weed...after all the lemon balm and baabies tears have died off ..


----------



## Derian (Mar 18, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> eat'em up yum_yum
> 
> a sensory garden is where you offer blind people the oppurtunity to work out the difference beween gorse or japanese knot weed...after all the lemon balm and baabies tears have died off ..




Ah. A patronising garden. I geddit.

Mussels are chewy and mingin


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 18, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Mussels are chewy and mingin



I don't mind eating yours....if you don't like them!


----------



## Derian (Mar 18, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> I don't mind eating yours....if you don't like them!



Go and catch yer own mussels  <protects pet aquarium mussels>


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 18, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Go and catch yer own mussels



always by _myself_...


----------



## Derian (Mar 18, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> always by _myself_...



((( bosky )))


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 18, 2006)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4323951&postcount=33


----------



## Derian (Mar 18, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4323951&postcount=33



so some of us have cars eh


----------



## madzone (Mar 18, 2006)

*sits back and waist for squelch to come up with some thigh rubbingly lechy response*
Damn, too late, he did it already




BTW - I assume this thread is a pisstake judging by how 'scintilating' the last meets were?


----------



## Derian (Mar 18, 2006)

Madzone won't let any of us in anyway  

So poor bosky's thread was doomed to failure from the off  


(((( bosky )))))


----------



## madzone (Mar 18, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Madzone won't let any of us in anyway
> 
> So poor bosky's thread was doomed to failure from the off
> 
> ...


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 18, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

>



*sulks


----------



## Derian (Mar 18, 2006)

hitchhike


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 18, 2006)

to where exactly?


----------



## Derian (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 18, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

>



I can't find "  " on Multimap...you gotta postcode?   or is that near Helston?


----------



## madzone (Mar 18, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> *sulks


The wind'll change


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## Derian (Mar 18, 2006)

Oi - that's mine


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 18, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Oi - that's mine



I have to share everything...I can't help it...it's how NICE I am! 

and why I now have nothing.  

*sighs!


----------



## Derian (Mar 18, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> I have to share everything...I can't help it...it's how NICE I am!
> 
> and why I now have nothing.
> 
> *sighs!



((( bosky and the wind changing )))


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 20, 2006)

ooooooooooooooh look at all the masses held back by prior committments!!!


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm washing my hair _that_ night.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 20, 2006)

*F_u_t_u_r_e    S_h_o_r_t_s*

We do it on the next time this is on.


----------



## madzone (Mar 21, 2006)

That's a splendid idea 

At least there'd be an excuse for not speaking a fucking word to each other all night!


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 21, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> splediferous idea old chap... not speaking a fucking word to each other all night!



my fucking reasoning toooo..and here are dates...

all Thursdays 

*13th April

                      18th May

                      20th July*


performance starts at 8.30pm but I'd be there for 8 to get drinks,wees etc

there's a break half way and staff'll generally stay on late if you're nice like ME!  

I presume June is some noncey Celtic festival or somesuch?  

£5 for capitalists and farmers £4 for concs(dole scrounging scum like moi) ,to get in...good bar(sic)...take yer drinks alll over the shop...heckle the organisers...scream my name and I'll prolly scream yours back!!!*

* caused some chuckles in a cafe yesterday calling an Urb by his "handle" :::: _tijuanadonkeyshow_... heehee

Anybody's welcome...all should make the effort really coz it'll prolly ffkoff if people dunt go...there were only a dozen or so this month.  

Hey!!! I can bump this every day till July now...dope!...stoked!...hugggless?

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

I luv U and am sooooo excited we are going to get together!!!


YAY!...I'm going to take loads of statins, beta blockers and coproxymol...what arte you goingth th'to take?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 21, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> my fucking reasoning toooo..and here are dates...



Does this mean we have to sit next to each other?  Perhaps we can all arrange  to go on different dates.


----------



## moon (Mar 21, 2006)

what are those dates for? a performance of some sort? where?


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 21, 2006)

moon said:
			
		

> what are those dates for? a performance of some sort? where?



sorry moon...you're not from round 'ere are you?  

see link in #54 for yer local local..and #53 for a Link to Future Short performances near you!  

and while your are about look at www.o-region.co.uk but it's abit out of date atm... oh and this The Acorn pz 

hope you can make it?  

Sheddy if we meet all at once we can share body warmth...least you'll be toasty for an evening!


----------



## madzone (Mar 21, 2006)

I was going to make a serious effort to go to the next one as well   x5


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 21, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> I was going to make a serious effort to go to the next one as well   x5



Oh great...what are you going to wear?


----------



## madzone (Mar 21, 2006)

Nothing, cos I'm not going if there's going to be loads of fekkin urbanites there


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 21, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Nothing, cos I'm not going if there's going to be loads of fekkin urbanites there



Why don't you jus wear a paper bag on your head instead and then noone'll know who you are?  



Awwwwr I thought you would knit us all...3!...name badges.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 21, 2006)

no that's no problem moon...happy happy to make it all clear for you.


----------



## moon (Mar 22, 2006)

Lol


----------



## madzone (Mar 22, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> Why don't you jus wear a paper bag on your head instead and then noone'll know who you are?
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwr I thought you would knit us all...3!...name badges.


Next time you demand coffee and cake with menaces I'm calling the police


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 22, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Next time you demand coffee and cake with menaces I'm calling the police



Don't worry I won't bother next time...shit choice of cafe!  

Just coz you wanted to go there to see yer boyfriend!  

Least in the Cosi you don't have to listen to bloddy fisherman's accent and ne're do well psuedo downshifters in their family matching Lakeland rambling outfits...and the staff ARE fit!  

Call that a coffee and cake?...I've seen horse-flies shit and piss larger amounts than that...and take less in blood!


----------



## madzone (Mar 22, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> Least in the Cosi the staff ARE fit!



Depends if you find candidates for Youth Opportunities schemes fit


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 22, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Depends if you find candidates for Youth Opportunities schemes fit



Your just jealous becasue she hasn't calved. She's a spritely long legged Fresian to your lolloping uddered Devon Red! And well within culling aged. Unlike some!


----------



## madzone (Mar 22, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> Your just jealous becasue she hasn't calved. She's a spritely long legged Fresian to your lolloping uddered Devon Red! And well within culling aged. Unlike some!


Real women have great big , undulating, milky, udders mate and thighs that rub together!


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 22, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Real women have great big , undulating, milky, udders mate and thighs that rub together!



You forgot beards.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 22, 2006)

(((((((((((((((((((coooooooooooie Maddz))))))))))))))))))))))

cat gotcha tongue?  


or are you surfin yer knitting Pr0n? 









phwwwwwoooooooooooooooooooarrr


----------



## madzone (Mar 22, 2006)

Where the fuck did you find that? 



On second thoughts, don't tell me


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 22, 2006)

I tell you you'll do yaself a mischief with those needles one day!  

What did it turn out to be...a glove or a tortoise tanktop?


----------



## madzone (Mar 23, 2006)

A muff.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 23, 2006)

talking of which...are these near the colours you were thinkinge of?

kamila


----------



## madzone (Mar 23, 2006)

For what?


Is that a limpet I see before me?


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 23, 2006)

To match your concealer make up with!


----------



## madzone (Mar 23, 2006)

I only get that rash when I'm anywhere near you 

Have you found my blog then? I can track it you know.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 23, 2006)

No I wouldn't be so rude as to go looking for it...have you found mine?


----------



## madzone (Mar 23, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> No I wouldn't be so rude as to go looking for it...have you found mine?


What's your ISP? *squints through one eye and gives bosk a hard paddington stare*


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 23, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> What's your ISP? *squints through one eye and gives bosk a hard paddington stare*



you got some paras agin...The CoOp from here...Wankadooz at the other...why?


----------



## madzone (Mar 23, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> you got some paras agin...The CoOp from here...Wankadooz at the other...why?


Someone has done a google search to find my blog, that's all. Just wondered if it was you. 
Dear.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 23, 2006)

shock horror...you mean there's Other peoples using this Turnip like Us Dear?


----------



## madzone (Mar 23, 2006)

Not quite like you, no.

Oooh lookee Mr B we got us our own purrrsonal thread.
Again


----------



## Derian (Mar 23, 2006)

It's a winner this thread isn't it?


((((( bosky's thread )))))


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 23, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Not quite like you, no.









   


*to D=it's about cornwall meet isn't it?


----------



## Derian (Mar 23, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> *to D=it's about cornwall meet isn't it?



I know. That's why I deleted my original post after getting lost and lured in


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 23, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> I know. That's why I deleted my original post after getting lost and lured in



see pickee of Devon spanking fish above.


----------



## Derian (Mar 23, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> see pickee of Devon spanking fish above.



 

Moon won't answer you. Everyone else is washing their hair. Madz won't let me inside the county. 

And now taunts


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 23, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> And now taunts










moon lol'd...


----------



## Derian (Mar 23, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> moon lol'd...



 


*scrolls down*

So she did - that's her sorted and up fer it then


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 24, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I'm getting sooooo excited it's one day nearer and the Forget me Nots are out and today I don't have to wear my wellies?

I might even get my hair cut and have a bath for this event...how aboutchu?


----------



## madzone (Mar 24, 2006)

Which bus should we catch?


Shall I bring the scrumpy?


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm going to come on my bike.

I don't drink...so I don't care.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 24, 2006)

seems Kaboo is off ...so I wonder if they'll go to the cinema instead?Tobacco Factory


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 24, 2006)

seems like it is so they won't.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm going out to see the sea agin now..anyone care to join me?


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 24, 2006)

Well another Urb did join meh...which was nice...we had ameet... I cooked a lully meal(well sota lully) and now I'm owndering what to do with the rest of my evening of straightness.

Should I start thinking about my outfit for the afore mentioned evenings?


----------



## Derian (Mar 24, 2006)

Wasn't me   Madz won't let me in


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 24, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Wasn't me   Madz won't let me in



Awwwwr maybe the Brizzle lot will allow you to stop at the Avon border posts then...well if they can get it organized...I'd give'em 3 months to get ready though if I were you. But then again I wouldn't rely on them  coz _some_ of them are really two face snidey back stabbing lazy fukkers..in a nice sort of way of course.


----------



## Derian (Mar 24, 2006)

I might be allowed as far as cyberfairy mansions


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 24, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> I might be allowed as far as cyberfairy mansions


'allowed'?


----------



## Derian (Mar 24, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> 'allowed'?



(((cyberfairy)))

Yay - 31st  xxx


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 26, 2006)

When is this rain going to pissoff to bristol then and I could get to see more Urbs without water creeeping through the [s/h]oles of my shoes and rotting me socks?


----------



## madzone (Mar 26, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Wasn't me   Madz won't let me in


Well, if I let you in they'll_ all _ want to come


----------



## moon (Mar 26, 2006)

@ this thread

whats the deal!?


----------



## madzone (Mar 26, 2006)

moon said:
			
		

> @ this thread
> 
> whats the deal!?




Personally, I'm just taking the piss Moon, can't vouch for others though


----------



## moon (Mar 26, 2006)

lol...i meant is there a definite time, date place sorted yet....???


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 26, 2006)

moon said:
			
		

> lol...i meant is there a definite time, date place sorted yet....???



as if!


----------



## moon (Mar 26, 2006)

lol...ok...well i am int he middle of buying a house in sunny costa del downham..lovely...its even more Penge than Penge!!!

Sooooo i am prolly gonna be unavailbable for a coupla weeks....but!  I think maybe as its my bday at the  begins of May and you cornish folk are my fave urbanites...eva 

I may come down and celebrate wid u lot....ok?


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 26, 2006)

moon said:
			
		

> I may come down and celebrate wid u lot....ok?



that'll be finely and well looked forward to.


----------



## Derian (Mar 26, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Well, if I let you in they'll_ all _ want to come



I could keep it a secret


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey derian, if you do make it to fairy mansions I'd like to buy you both a drink.


----------



## Derian (Mar 27, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Hey derian, if you do make it to fairy mansions I'd like to buy you both a drink.



That would be lovely, fankyoo


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 27, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> That would be lovely, fankyoo


That was a quick edit


----------



## Derian (Mar 27, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> That was a quick edit



Behaving nicely


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 28, 2006)

Had a bloody good meet last night. Cheers to all.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 28, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> Had a bloody good meet last night. Cheers to all.



Happened already has it? Could someone start a thread next time, otherwise nobody will get to know about these things.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 28, 2006)

There'll be another one on Thursday mornin'...so see you then!


----------



## Derian (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice to see the Cornish Meets are taking off bosky


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Mar 28, 2006)

Might be another one in a bit...  Fancy chips tonight, Bosky?   

(I don't want to get grease all over _my_ keyboard...)


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 28, 2006)

Backatcha Bandit said:
			
		

> Might be another one in a bit...  Fancy chips tonight, Bosky?
> 
> (I don't want to get grease all over _my_ keyboard...)



Aight!!!  

*get's Jizer out.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 28, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Nice to see the Cornish Meets are taking off bosky



Yeah they are floodin' in!


----------



## rowan (Mar 30, 2006)

Boskysquelch, was just wondering where the 'Bosky' came from?
It's all a bit of a mouthful, can we call you BS for short?


----------



## Derian (Mar 30, 2006)

Jes fkkn google it!


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 30, 2006)

I guess you don't really really want to know rwn doyanow?


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 31, 2006)

Another geeeeeeeeeeereat meet done and dusted...lots of primroses, lully food and great conversation...who said
*
"They have the souls of insects... they are all afraid - that's why they are so mean. I have never in my life come across such innerly selfish people."​*
The incomers aren't and haven't!


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 31, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> *
> "They have the souls of insects... they are all afraid - that's why they are so mean. I have never in my life come across such innerly selfish people."*



Well it was DH lawrence, talking of the Cornish...as if anyone's interested  ...back in PeeZee  ...salty smells and spray on me face...YAY!!!...who am I going to *meet* tonight then?


----------



## Derian (Apr 4, 2006)

Poor Bosky's thread  


(((Bosky)))


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 4, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

>


 it's doin' alright by it's lonesome thanku v much!


----------



## Derian (Apr 4, 2006)

*squats*


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2006)

I might be off down to penzance round easter time.  When are people meeting up and where?

I'm too lazy to read the thread


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 4, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I might be off down to penzance round easter time.  When are people meeting up and where?
> 
> I'm too lazy to read the thread



That's strange _everyone_ in the *whole* of Cornwall is going away then!


----------



## Derian (Apr 4, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I might be off down to penzance round easter time.  When are people meeting up and where?
> 
> I'm too lazy to read the thread



Oi  


What about the Bath meet on Good Friday  


Traitor


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Oi
> 
> 
> What about the Bath meet on Good Friday
> ...



That too!

I'm off to see me dear ol mam on the saturday/tuesday/whenever I get round to it.


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 4, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I'm off to see me dear ol mam on the saturday/tuesday/whenever I get round to it.



Yeah...she's the one thast tipp'ed everyone off!  









_"He's comin' I tell ye!!"

"The fish will spoil and we must run to the Goons!"_


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 10, 2006)

*Time for BUMPS!!!*

This Thurday 13th April @ The Acorn, Pz will be _Future Shorts_  as explained in the  earlier part of this Thread. Promoted by o-region <<<go get spammed by them innit for updates and info

>>8.30pm start...never not much of a rush on for seats but worth getting your drinks in a bit earlier.   








soooooooo fraction are you going to come hang with some Pz'ers?  





*jeeez Spring today is a bit of Beth Orton moment...lush!


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 12, 2006)

This is tomorrow now.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> soooooooo fraction are you going to come hang with some Pz'ers?


Turns out I'm taking little fraction with me (and my ex grrrr), so I doubt I'll have the time to meet up


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> This is tomorrow now.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 12, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> This is tomorrow now.



Does this mean today was yesterday and i missed it already?


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 12, 2006)

two sheds said:
			
		

> Does this mean today was yesterday and i missed it already?



Now it means the show is tomorrow, on Thursday...you want a trip out?  

fraction..n'er mind annuva time eh? 



*this is all abit justinesque innit?


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 12, 2006)

This'll be today in a minute.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 13, 2006)

Bugger, missed it again


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 13, 2006)

two sheds said:
			
		

> Bugger, missed it again



It's okay They've made an expcetion for you. Today is now and it's on this evening.


----------



## Derian (Apr 13, 2006)

lo sheddy  

lo bosky   


enjoy this evening


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 13, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> lo sheddy
> 
> lo bosky
> 
> ...



Oh* I* will and always do.


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 13, 2006)

Ooooh an hour and a bit to go..YAY! 

*drizzlin mind so the wooley backs won't be coming down off the Goons.


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 14, 2006)

Had a lovely meet..still having...


----------



## boskysquelch (May 10, 2006)

Thurs the 18th this month innit?!


----------



## moon (May 10, 2006)

is this an ongoing cornwall meet thread? I cant make the 18th, but will come to one in june i think.

smiles sweety at sheddy and his spare room..


----------



## boskysquelch (May 10, 2006)

moon said:
			
		

> is this an ongoing cornwall meet thread? I cant make the 18th, but will come to one in june i think.
> 
> smiles sweety at sheddy and his spare room..



LMFAO!  there isn't one in June* but there is in July...the 20th..soz! 


*it's some Cornish_hippy_thang...Goolowaaan ...ish?..apparently they wander about and stand in tents shouting at each other dressed up in Viking helmets with smurfs on their horns...or something!!!


----------



## moon (May 10, 2006)

ok i will put in diary...but isnt the glade festie on then...lemme check


----------



## boskysquelch (May 18, 2006)

Well apparently Aphex's Window Licker is the opener...so that'll be nice!

http://www.futureshorts.com/programme.htm


and Jo Jo in the Stars is fkkkn ACE!!!!...seen it before...tis dope!


----------

